# Craftsman Vice 391.5195



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone have this Vice? Mine is bright red..Nice vise. Was given to me on a workbench. Need to lube it up etc..


Looking for the manual on it for part #'s etc..

Im one of those guys who likes having manual/paperwork on all his tools lol..


----------



## guyonahog (Jun 20, 2007)

I just bought this vise at a garage sale for 10 bucks! It is red also. Mine is missing te handle though. Any chance you could post a pic of yours? Thanks.


----------



## ricoman2737 (May 28, 2013)

mr500 

Did you ever get the manual for the Craftsman Vise # 391.5195? I'm looking for this manual too. Can I get a copy of this manual directly from you? Thanks - John


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

ricoman2737 said:


> mr500
> 
> Did you ever get the manual for the Craftsman Vise # 391.5195? I'm looking for this manual too. Can I get a copy of this manual directly from you? Thanks - John


Here is a pix.. good luck with a manual, let alone parts, tho.


----------



## ricoman2737 (May 28, 2013)

Dmeadows said:


> Here is a pix.. good luck with a manual, let alone parts, tho.



I guess I can make do. Thanks John


----------



## BBOMAR (Dec 15, 2013)

I have this manual. It is a two sided piece of paper. I will scan and upload it later.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Ben.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Ben , nice to meet you and nice of you to join us, welcome to the community!
Thanks for your participation with the manual


----------



## BBOMAR (Dec 15, 2013)

I bought mine New from goodwill about 2 months ago for $50, and it came with everything. Still new in what was left of the box.
So here it is.
Also, since I don't have over 10 posts, could someone PM mr500 and let him know I uploaded this. Thanks.


----------



## BBOMAR (Dec 15, 2013)

I also have the mounting template. With the mounting instructions.
It is about 13x13, so I would only be able to scan half a page at a time.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BBOMAR said:


> I bought mine New from goodwill about 2 months ago for $50, and it came with everything. Still new in what was left of the box.
> So here it is.
> Also, since I don't have over 10 posts, could someone PM mr500 and let him know I uploaded this. Thanks.


Hi Ben. PM sent....


----------



## Charlie2U (Jan 11, 2010)

*Vise quick release mechanism*

Hi guys, I have one of these vises too that I bought used pretty cheaply. Then I get it home to find out that the quick release mechanism is wore out, after the seller tells me that the vise works fine. Anyway, I can't find the part, so the plan is to replace the mechanism with one or two ACME 1-4 nuts in which I'll weld a wing to the nut to prevent the nut from turning. If I do that it will no longer be a quick release, but the rest of the vise is in too nice of condition to just scrap it.


----------



## jangelini (Jan 1, 2015)

*Mounting instructions*

Hi BBOMAR, 

The mounting instructions are just what I need, if you have them. 

Jim



BBOMAR said:


> I also have the mounting template. With the mounting instructions.
> It is about 13x13, so I would only be able to scan half a page at a time.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

mr500 said:


> Anyone have this Vice? Mine is bright red..Nice vise. Was given to me on a workbench. Need to lube it up etc..
> 
> 
> Looking for the manual on it for part #'s etc..
> ...


I have one on a workbench I bought second hand. It works great. It came without a handle,so I bought a 12" piece of 1/2" galvanized water pipe nipple and two caps and made my own. The quick release works sometimes and not so good at other times, but not a serious problem.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

If I do that it will no longer be a quick release, but the rest of the vise is in too nice of condition to just scrap it.[/QUOTE]

I like that a man after my own heart.

Herb


----------



## jangelini (Jan 1, 2015)

*I found them.*

I found both the manual and the mounting instructions, if anyone needs them, after I installed it, of course. It is not difficult to figure out how to install. 




jangelini said:


> Hi BBOMAR,
> 
> The mounting instructions are just what I need, if you have them.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Timpearson (Jan 4, 2015)

jangelini said:


> I found both the manual and the mounting instructions, if anyone needs them, after I installed it, of course. It is not difficult to figure out how to install.


I could use the manual and installation instructions. Could you scan them and send them to me?


----------



## Duffy150 (May 19, 2015)

Timpearson said:


> I could use the manual and installation instructions. Could you scan them and send them to me?


i just bought one of these at a yard sale. Anyway that you still have the installation instructions? Thanks - Duffy


----------



## trailgrind (May 30, 2015)

I just bought one of these also. Does anyone have the mounting instructions and template available? If so, could I please get a copy?
Thanks


----------



## jangelini (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the manual and will look for the template. I can't figure out how to attach a document in this forum.


----------



## Adam24 (Apr 22, 2015)

Craftsman Vice 391.5195 Drill press vise is just nice already bought for my work. Thanks to advise this best one


----------



## ListenLoudly (Jun 9, 2011)

*Still have mounting/template instructions?*



jangelini said:


> I found both the manual and the mounting instructions, if anyone needs them, after I installed it, of course. It is not difficult to figure out how to install.


You still have these available? I'd appreciate it!

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## dicynd (Jun 8, 2015)

Seems that a lot of us have "found one" recently :--)) I got mine for $30 at an Estate Auction this past weekend. It looks to be in nice condition -- except the wood "jaws" are missing.
I could use the mounting instructions and the template as well at the manual !! HELP !!!!!

Thanks all :--))


----------



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

I got back on here finally after all this time Got the manual


----------



## Ron H (Jul 20, 2019)

BBOMAR said:


> I have this manual. It is a two sided piece of paper. I will scan and upload it later.


Could you send a copy of the manual to me? My vice has a worn thread on the tightening piece and I am trying to fix it.
Thanks


----------



## johnd1962 (Oct 24, 2019)

You have to love google. I just picked up this vice at a charity sale for $15 today. Thanks to google I found this forum and old thread. Mine is in great shape. I looked at the 2 page parts manual Ben uploaded. Thank you for doing that. I saw where someone has instillation instructions and template. If I could get a link to that it would be great but if its no longer available I 'm pretty sure I can figure it out.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi John and welcome to the forum. Last time B BOMAR had any activity on the forum was January of 2014. But maybe some other member has it.


----------



## DaveTarrant (May 7, 2020)

If anyone still needs the installation manual it can be found on vintagemachinery.org


----------

